# What type is Santa Clause?



## Garrett Petersen (Aug 4, 2010)

There was a poll about God, so I thought Santa deserved one, too. They're basically the same.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Haha. Way to hide an insult. I doubt you were hiding it though.

Anyway. INFJ. Giving out presents and being so awesome that you can travel the earth in one night? INFJ.

He can't be an ENFJ. He has to spend 90% alone checking his list.


----------



## Tatl33 (Apr 26, 2010)

No, I think he's an ENFJ.
He firstly loves interacting with his elves and Mrs Claus, and definetly looks at his surroundings. E.
He does something unique and tries to help change the world to being more giving, plus his sleigh is pretty creative. N.
He is obviously very generous. F.
He judges who is naughty and nice, and he keeps a routine and is very organized to deliver presents. J
ENFJ


----------



## Garrett Petersen (Aug 4, 2010)

I just think the whole Christmas thing is one big joke. ENTP was my guess.


----------



## EvanR (Nov 28, 2009)

Garrett Petersen said:


> I just think the whole Christmas thing is one big joke. ENTP was my guess.


I put ESTP because I thought it would be funny.

Too bad it wasn't funny.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

I put ENFJ. He's obviously a GIVER (of presents:crazy.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Isfj......


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I've no idea.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

To me, Santa Clause is at least a Fe type.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Fun! I put in a vote for ENFP, just to make a different argument. I picked that because of the image he always represented to me: the everlasting joy of a curious, creative child, doing what he loves and happy to be quite a character in the process. I would say either that or ENFJ.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

I think esfp


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

Nearsification said:


> He can't be an ENFJ. He has to spend 90% alone checking his list.


He's not alone! He has a wife, and he runs a giant operation where armies of elves make the presents all year.

ENFJ.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Garrett Petersen said:


> There was a poll about God, so I thought Santa deserved one, too. *They're basically the same.*


What do you mean "they're basically the same"?


----------



## Thunal33 (Oct 22, 2018)

He's a Superhero! said:


> What do you mean "they're basically the same"?


He's probably saying that they both don't exist.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

E - A real “I” could never put up with that job. Think of all the kids that end up in his lap just before Christmas. He is a people person.

N - He runs a global operation based on pure fantasy... and gets people to believe in it while buying the gifts he supposedly delivers.

F - He holds very sentimental feelings for the holiday season, and just loves little kids.

J - He assesses his clientele, judges who is worthy of kindness, and gives coal, underwear and socks to the unworthy.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ENTP

Nobody else would bother wearing a red suit and coming up with the North Pole housing and using reindeer to fly a sleigh 
He has elves as slaves to make his products

All really weird when ya think of it


----------



## Sayyida (Dec 13, 2018)

ENFJ or ESFJ. I wouldn't immediately jump to intuitive. He does seem to like his traditions.


----------

